# Savage Tide IC thread



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 9, 2010)

Background: The first savage tide has already touched the mortal world, yet none who live today recall this time of red ruin. Unleashed from the cruel heart of a fell seed known as a shadow pearl, this savage tide swept over an ancient city perched atop the crown of a remote island. The tide transformed beggar and noble, merchant and thief, resident and visitor into feral, ravenous fiends. The fruits of centuries labor came crumbling down in a matter of days, and when survivors tried to stem the tide by destroying the pearl, the resulting blast of power sunk their city into a boiling lake of death, through it all the Abyssal architect of the savage tide watched, taking pride in the ruin. when the tides final; ripples had faded, what was left became know as the isle of dread.

Now a thousand years later, the true masters of the isle of dread look upon new targets, new cities beyond the horizon, compelled by the hateful will of their demonic lord Demegorgon to prepare for the coming glory. This time, the doom will not be limited to one hapless city. This time, all of civilization waits unknowing on the shore, blissfully ignorant of what the incoming tide brings in.


previous adventures: [sblock=There Is No Honor] 
This all started long ago, when Lavinia entreated you to help secure access to her family vault then asked for your help with her missing brother, Vanthus. You found him at Parrot Island, where he trapped you in the tunnels below. You escaped from them and found the Lotus Dragon guild just about ready to take over Sasserine (main city) sea trade. Alas, Vanthus escaped, but not for long.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Bullywug Gambit]
You sought out Kraken's Cove, a location mentioned in the documents found in the Lotus Dragon guildhall; the place was in chaos, with flesh eating pirates and many deadly creatures running loose. Fighting off diseased and enraged beasts took valuable time, but you wound your way through the caverns to encounter Captain Harliss Javell. She told you she sent her first mate and bullywug conscripts to Sasserine for revenge against Vanthus. The race was on, back to save the city during a festival celebrating the victory over Kyuss. you dodged assassin stilt walkers and saved Lavinia from the bullywugs and their allies.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Sea Wyvern's Wake]
After a bit of rest, a thankful Lavinia had more work for you. it was time to set sail on the Sea Wyvern and transport a vital supply shipment to Farshore on the Isle of Dread. After a stop at ruined Tamoachan, you ran a red wizard blockade and found an old enemy stowed away. In the middle of a Sargasso sea, you found and defeated a seaweed-dwelling monstrosity, but your ship was caught by a storm, wrecking on the northern shore of the Isle of Dread[/sblock]
[sblock=Here There Be Monsters]
With the Sea Wyvern no longer sea worthy, the only option was a trek through the jungle, meeting Dinosaurs and terror birds while taking the surviving passengers and crew along to safety. On the far side of the mountain range, a band of gargoyles repeatedly attacked. One of your allies was abducted by a large bar-lgura demon deep in the island interior. Following his abductor into a shrine to the Prince of Demons, Demegorgon, and a battle against the bar-lgura and his brood of vile followers.[/sblock]
[sblock=Tides of Dread]
With the Demons at the shrine defeated, you arrived in Farshore just in time to see it attacked by pirates. You helped the defenders and were reunited with Lavinia Vanderboren. The pirates were just scouts, though, and you discovered that the Crimson fleet was coming to pillage and raze Farshore. You helped to prepare the colonies defenses, forging alliances with the natives, fighting dinosaurs, recovering and making repairs to the Sea Wyvern, and defeating an aspect of an Olman god. When the Crimson Fleet hove into view, you crossed swords with Lavinia's corrupted brother Vanthus and defeated himand prevented him from releasing another savage tide outbreak.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 9, 2010)

Now, with Farshore saved, a messenger comes back from searching a captured pirate vessel reading as follows:

[sblock=log]We reached Gallivant Cove with no incident, although the Seventh Coil yuan-ti renewed their demands for shore leave, I denied them again, promising them all the leave they could want once my sister's project is mine. Payment to the Glutton went smoothly (that beasts teeth would make fine trophies!), and I personally led a group of five to the caves. The trogs looked worse than they stank-some sort of malady afflicts them for certain. Lords of Dread? Hardly. but they took our payments and slaves readily enough.

There was only one shadow pearl ready for us. I made clear our displeasure, but the simpering lepers convinced me that they were being truthful, and promised several more in a few months time. I tried to avoid staring at the pearl overmuch. IT's depths are hypnotic. After seeing the number one of these little beauties did on Kraken's cove I make sure to keep it in a padded container at all times. It's too bad we can't just toss the thing into Farshore with a catapult and let them kill each other off, but I'll not be the one to tell command we broke another one of their toys.[/sblock]

"What do you make of it?" asks the messenger "I think we should tell Lavinia about this, after all, she DID hire you, and she is mayor of this town, I think she should know about it."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 10, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The slender dark form of Derrenil stood slightly apart from the others in the group.

The bright sunshine of the upper world still bothered her, but not as much as others of her race, but she preferred cloudy, overcast days to the dreaded sunlight.

A few stray strands of silver hair escaped the cowl of her cloak.

A scathing voice emerged from within, something akin to a hiss,"Of course, you _dolt_.  Only a simpleton would not think of informing Lavinia."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 11, 2010)

Sharazek chuckles at Derrenil’s ever-poor temper. “Now, now, Derrenil, just because he asked a stupid question doesn’t mean he should be berated,” the spellscale says in a sing-song voice, just for kicks (and possibly annoying the drow even more). The blue-scaled man reads over the paper quickly, furrowing his brow and the diamond pattern across it. With a dismissive wave and a pass of the paper to someone else (he really doesn’t care who), Sharazek sighs and nods. “But I suppose we might as well go see our employer. Honestly, never a day goes by we aren’t going running to her with some news of some sort, usually ill… Ah, well. Such is life!” he finishes, with a mischievous grin.

[sblock=OOC]
Sharazek bound Haures and Karsus this morning, both Good Pacts, so he isn’t influenced or showing their signs. Checks are here (both were DC 25): 37 and 35.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 11, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The cloaked form stands unmoving.

"You will not have my goat, or should I say, _lizard_, this day, Sharazek"

The cloaked form crosses her arms -- small black leather gloved hands appear from within the folds of the cloak and begin to tap impatiently upon her forearms.

"We have no time to dilly-dally, let us go find this 'employer, who happens to also be the mayor'"

"Thanks to this common foot-messenger, I did not need to contact a higher plane of existance to realize that the benefactor we have been working for these past months was our employer and mayor....."

The cowl of her cloak shakes back and forth slightly, and the last portion of her comments dripped with sarcasm and derision.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2010)

*Darius*

"When we will give it to her. Should she think her assignment is the main reason for my involvement." Darius, the cold hearted human with the silverstreaks in his hair says. It wasn't pleasent to be in his company, but his draconic powers have certain benefits. "May I now renew my daily magic on you all?"

[sblock=ooc]
Darius 'casts' Endure exposure on the group every day. It is a 24h Endure Elements, plus makes you immune against his breath weapon as long as he chooses.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Jul 11, 2010)

Skrymer the huge werebear as always in hybrid form takes his time considering their options and finally gives Derenil a nod. He takes a sip of mead and leans against a nearby tree.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrick Huddlestone, the young halfling everyone had grown to love, at least so he thought, swung down from a branch in the very tree Skrymer was leaned against. Gracefully he let go and landed on the ground. *"I thought I saw Lavinia earlier, but for the life of me I can't recall where. Oh well,"* he finished cheerfully, aware he just offered no real benefit to the group. He was unarmored, as always, his shirt only buttoned up halfway, and reaching back, he pulled his hair into a ponytail, all casual and cool, all business for the former troupe member.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Elistina kept quiet and to the side of all the commotion - her usual position when matters of ego were concerned. She had crafted for herself a load of tremendeous patience, not easiliy breachable especially after her trial in the Otyugh hole. The Whisper Gnome arcanist had joined this peculiar group of individualds only recently, as they had arrived in Farshore after supposedly slaughering a nest of demons.

The Incantatrix shivered at the thought of these foul Outsiders festering on this plane and cursing it with their taint and malice. In this regards, El was adamant and a most zealous follower of her Order's code, a true sister to the others.

While only knowing these interseting people for a few days, she had already grown quite fond of Fenrick. In part, because he was one of _the little people_ as their races were called, but also because of is open and cheerful character. He was a bit too unruly and unpredictable for the Gnome's tastes, but one does not get to choose every characteristic of one's comrades in arms.

The situation was dire, and what little Elistina knew of the Pearl, she knew it was very bad to read _pearls_, as in more than one of these wicked artifacts. Demogorgon was involved, and as far as she was concerned, the only good Prince of Demons was a Disintegrated, Soultrapped one. To this thought, the spellcaster clasped her hands behind her back, so that she did not touch her spellbook and relinquish her anxiety before the others. On the outside she was calm and collected, as she should be.

Sharazek was nice for a human, quite handsome but much too tall and loud mouthed, but the Gnome still preferred him to the beast man or the Drow. Those just made her wary and itching to reach for her spellbook for reassurance.

"I am sure we will find her in the town hall." Elistina said with her plain, calm voice. She turned towards the messanger, her auburn hair knotted in a tight bun, her back staright and her face frozen. "Was there anything else of interest on the vessel?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 13, 2010)

[sblock=clarification]sorry, I should have made this more clear, but at the end of the last adventure, the PCs prevented the orb from going off by catching it before Vanthus dropped it and set it off, so you have the orb. I am sorry for the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

The spellscale once again frowns. Everyone is being so BORING! With a sigh, he nods to Darius. “Might as well, my good man. Wouldn’t want to get blasted by your nasty breath. Honestly, why my ancestors saw fit to grant you that talent and not me, I will never understand. Oh, well… At least I have my own skills,” he finishes up, focusing for a moment and producing a small illusion of Vanthus in the palm of his hand, shouting curses and epithets in Abyssal. After a chuckle, he reaches another hand above and brings it straight down in a loud clap, squashing the illusionary man.

Sharazek half-nods at Elistina’s words. “I suppose you’re right. But I doubt these people found anything else of interest or use, likely because they wouldn’t be able to recognize such. But anyways, if they did find anything, odds are they’ll be running along to tell us or Lavinia soon. Now, let’s be off! To the town hall!” Sharazek merrily calls out, pointing the way and taking a few steps before stopping, frowning once again while the sunlight plays on his blue scales. “Now that didn’t sound anywhere near as interesting as some of the places we’ve been…”

[sblock=Myth]
Sharazek’s not Human. 
Spellscales are from Races of the Dragon. They are descended from any race, mostly humans, but are their own breed. They’re humanoid in shape, but with a lot of draconic characteristics (including scales) and extremely skilled sorcerers.
AFAIK, Darius is the only Human in the group.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2010)

The young halfling does a cartwheel, following Sharazek, and for no particular reason. The horrors he and his companions had seen were enough to haunt a lifetime of dreams, so perhaps Fenrick Huddlestone was keeping things light, not allowing his friends to dwell on the negative.

*"I dunno, Sharazzzzz,"* he emphasized the z, like a hiss, as he was wont to do, *"I've seen some pretty interesting townhalls in my travels, especially once the lights go out. There was one time in some mining town by some mountains, some vampires were kidnapping people at night, and so we all had to take refuge in the town hall, but some idiot invited one of the vampires in thinking it was this girl he had a crush on forever."* The halfling laughed heartily at this, though the humor was probably lost on most, *"He got like six of those people killed before Old Trevor staked her in the heart. Ha! Old Trevor. Did I ever tell you guys about the time he wandered drunk and naked into the Queen's castle?"*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2010)

*Darius*



ethandrew said:


> *...** Did I ever tell you guys about the time he wandered drunk and naked into the Queen's castle?"*




"Regrettibly, yes." Darius could sometimes not belief that he was working with this people. They had great power, but pursued a much more naive and altruistic motifs than he himself. But he had to show constrain in their presence, to not loose the goodwill. He needs help to accomplish his goddess mission. Sometimes he wonders, what kind of dragon was part of the spellscale, or if he should forget Fenrick in his daily immunization 'ritual'...

[sblock=ooc]
Darius 'casts' Endure exposure on the group every day. It is a 24h Endure Elements, plus makes you immune against his breath weapon as long as he chooses.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 13, 2010)

”Oh, don’t be so glum, Darius. Besides, what with all these demons and their dark-hearted worshippers about lately, we do need to keep our spirits… _light_!” the spellscale says, a small chuckle at his groan-inducing pun. “But you see, Fenrick, that townhall was interesting because of the circumstances, not because of the hall itself. But back to your story, go ahead and tell it again. I always appreciate a good laugh.”


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenrick glances at Darius sideways, not wanting to draw the ire of the sometimes frightening man. As they began walking toward the townhall, he begins his tale, practiced, like he's done it a ton of times, *"It took us months to get the proper papers to enter this kingdom, known for being very nervous about outsiders, but The One assured all that we were for entertainment purposes only, using his wit and charm to assuage all doubts. He was very good at that. Our Fanciful Fleet of the Finest troupe performed one show to a modest crowd, but apparently we had caught the attention of one of the young princes, who thought it'd be wonderful if we entertained his mother queen, who was quite stuffy and uppity-do, apparently."*

*"The show went well, I suppose, we've performed for Kings and Queens before, so we weren't nervous or anything, and I might've filched a thing or two, small trinkets really,"* Fenrick's elongation of the i in might made all believe that he did indeed steal something. *"But the queen never cracked a smile once. It was tragic really. So afterwards, we was celebrating with locals and some princes and of course Old Trevor got rip-roaring drunk, and remember, Old Trevor was this sour old Dwarf with a big ol' bushy beard, and well, quite gifted if you know what I mean,"* he winked at Elistina and Derrenil and laughed. *"And off come his clothes and he's running around nude as the day he was born, if dwarves are born, in fact, and not hatched from eggs like the rumors say. And get this, while he's running around, he falls and breaks some lantern oil, spilling it all over him, and he starts screaming like he's on fire and running around like he's crazy, heading straight toward the castle. Men at arms and guards alike, all drunk on their own, mind you, are trying to catch this slippery, naked dwarf, and I dunno if you've ever tried to catch a greased down dwarf, but it's not easy,"* he noted as an aside, like he's tried it before.

*"So next thing we know the queen, who I'm assuming was wondering what all the noise was about, came round down some stairs, sees naked Old Trevor, manhood flapping in the wind, beard all disheveled, screaming like a banshee, and that queen just fainted right then and there, hand to the Gods I swear it. Funniest thing I ever did see."* Fenrick smiles as he bent over to pick up a rock and throw it at a nearby tree, hitting it dead-on in the trunk.


----------



## bedford (Jul 13, 2010)

Skrymer listened to the halflings story and almost smiled. He realized that he had gotten used to the others constantly talking. Ever since he joined up with this band of adventurers he had been able to enter nearby towns and vilages  unbothered by the locals and guards, something he seldom had been able to do since he was forced to leave the silver marches many years ago. Some of them he considered true friends and some were at least usefull alies.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 14, 2010)

Elistina suppressed a blush to her cheeks as the charming Halfing winked at her with such mischief in his eyes. At the mention of the very vivid picture of a naked Dwarf running around and his manhood flapping about like a banner in the wind, the Gnome started inspecting her very ordinary brown travel boots, as the group walked towards the Town Hall.

"That... Is an interesting story." the Gnome managed to blurt out, her voice so low that perhaps the others wouldn't even hear her speak. El was not sociable by anyone's standards, having grown up in a very close and detached community, and then having joined an Order and sisterhood with very strict goals in mind.

The spellcaster had superb intellect, far above that of an ordinary man, but when she now pressed her memory for a story to tell, the only things that came to her mind were either boring facts and figure, or accounts of slaughter and mayhem.

"There... There was a town. Um. Twelve years ago I think. A boy somehow got his hands on a Candle of Invocation. He managed to summon an Efreeti and the creature promised him a wish so it can be free. The boy wished for an army to lead on his friends. They were teasing him from what I understand. The Efreeti then conjured a score of Fire Elementals who ripped the boy apart and continued to burn and slaughter the town in a frenzy. Three hundred and seventeen killed, a hundred and sixty three wounded and another thirty two missing."

There with all her training to become an Incantatrix the stories Elistina knew were nothing more then reports and statistics. She blushed as she realized how awkward this must sound to the others.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2010)

After a minute of silent walking following Elistina's story, Fenrick finally broke the uncomfortable, at least in his mind, silence, *"That's the saddest story I've ever heard. Well, no, not the saddest, but close."*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 17, 2010)

*Derrenil*

Lurking behind the others, Derrenil normally did not involve herself in idle chit-chat, but several factors were spurring her into action -- first of all, was the fact that sitting around here was accomplishing nothing.  Second, the tale of a boy and his flaming-genie-in-a-bottle intrigued her somewhat, so she broke her silence.

"I would hope that Efreet was not granted release from his prison, as the wish did not have the intended outcome -- realizing that _yes_, the efreet _did_ create an army for the boy to lead, so that portion was true, and, _I suppose_, one could argue that the boy had a chance to lead the elementals as an army, so the efreet could perhaps have satisfied the conditions of the wish, but I would expect that a lawful creature, such as the efreet, although not as good-natured as the djinn, would not behave in such a chaotic fashion and spring forth a host of uncontrollable elementals to wreak havoc."

The hooded figure looks around to the others,"Now that we've had story hour, lets get moving and find Lavinia."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 17, 2010)

El raised her eyes, calmly attempting to conceal her excitement that another shared her interests in the transgressions of extraplanar beings. Even if it was the red-eyed Drow that somewhat unsettled the Whisper Gnome, Elistina replied with a calm voice. "Yes lawful to the point of granting that which was asked in words, but rarely in meaning. Some of these creatures have been known to play malign and cruel tricks on their summoners, and this boy was exceptionally unlucky. The creature has been hunted down by my sisters, and banished back to the Elemental Plane of Fire, so there is no cause for concern. Since the boy is dead and only trough communication with his spirit were my sisters able to find out what had happened. The exact wording of the wish remains unclear, but in my experience wishing for an army to lead is not the same as wishing for an obedient army, and that is what the creature exploited."

The Incantatrix took great delight in discussing the finer details of such happenings, and the means and mechanics behind the misfortunes involving Outsiders. She fiddled with her magical rings and the circlet woven in her auburn hair, reassuring herself on the enchantments she had placed on herself this morning.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

bump as I go away to tennis, I will update this when I get back. Sorry for the big gap in posting.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

when you arrive at the Vanderboren Manor, you are escorted into the dining room, where Lavinia sits at the Dining Table, The beautiful woman holds wears a light blue dress, holding her head in her hands, obviously deep in thought. she invites the group to sit, she has prepared a simple breakfast of boiled eggs.

While the PCs eat, the speaks:

"In the past hours I've discovered Farshore wasn't the only victim of the pirate's attack" she takes a moment to swallow a bite, "It seems my personal reputation also took a bit of fire. The people of Farshore have seen too much panic and death under my leadership, and the appearance of the pirates and Van- she chokes on the name, composing herself before continuing "The Pirates and my brother startled them. Now some of the colonists claim that my family is cursed, while the others whisper that I somehow orchestrated the attack."

Lavinia takes a sip of tea before continuing once again. "Although it aggravates me after all we've been through, I won't let a few rumors discourage me from my work here. Part of me even understands the peoples concerns, and I'd Like to do what I can to dissuade their fears. This would be where you come in."

"Along the northern coast of the isle, a dragon turtle of gigantic proportions makes his home. The beast calls himself Emraag, but the locals know him as 'The Glutton' If we're to believe the rumors, it's a miracle that any of us are sitting here now, as The Glutton supposedly has a taste for ships and sailors. Yet apparently the things vices aren't limited to swallowing down whole crews. The Crimson Fleet made a deal with the creature, bribing it to leave their ships intact on their visits to Galivant Cove. Lord Merivanchi, however, has refused to 'negotiate with monsters'- apparently preferring that our supply ships be eaten and our people go hungry."

"Therefore, my thought to ease the colonists concern is to appease the beast that's already caused them so much hardship. I'd like you to sail to the islands northern shores and seek out Emraag The Glutton. I'll provide you with a cache of treasures to bribe the brute- a down payment on Farshores 'tribute' to him, offered for the assurance that he leaves ships with my families colors be. If an agreement can be made, Excellent. If not... well, I trust in your ability to conquer that arena as well."

"More to the point, there's the matter of the Crimson Fleets interest in Gallivant Cove. According to the logbook, they've made several visits to a beach on the southern shore of the cove to meet with a group called the 'Lords of Dread.' According to these notes, they've been purchasing large quantities of what they're calling 'Shadow Pearls.' I believe you've had some experience with these things before, as one of them was apparently the cause of the trouble at Krakens Cove while you were there. The thought of dozens of Shadow Pearls in the possession of the Crimson Fleet is chilling."

Putting her cup down, Lavinia looks to each of you in turn, "I know it's dangerous dealing with such a beast, but if you can convince Emraag to accept your offer, you might be able to learn a few things from him. In any event, securing the dragon turtle's goodwill should allow free access to the Lords of Dread. And it'd be a huge step in turning this colony from an isolated backwater into a destination for merchants the world over. Therefore, I ask you this not just of myself, but on behalf of the people of Farshore. Will you help?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

*Darius*

"If there is enough dragon in the turtle and the treasure is big enough, that should a possible. If we don't need to pay the whole lot, can we keep the rest?" Darius asks, trying not to sound greedy.

[sblock=ooc]

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 30, 2010)

I would much rather you not, much of the treasure will be that which you recovered from my family vault among other heirlooms. However you will be paid 1,000 gp each upon your return.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 31, 2010)

Fenrick listens quietly, as he is wont to do, rapt with attention, finally, after the announcement of payment, he rocks forward on this toes, his hands clasped behind his back, *"Well, I, for one, have never seen a turtle dragon before. I think it could be fun."*


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 31, 2010)

Sharazek, for once, keeps his mouth shut during the explanation of the group’s next job. The spellscale brushes his hair back from his brow and nods, smiling. “Other way ‘round, Fenrick. Though a turtle dragon would certainly be a curious creature. I have heard of dragons mating with other species and producing hybrids. Imagine what that would look like! Well, actually, I suppose it would look rather a bit like this dragon turtle we’re going to go see… Ah, well. I’m game. I wonder what Haures’ tricks will affect this beast best. I might be able to make it look like we have far more treasure to trade than we actually do… Though that would likely result in this dragon turtle getting quite angry and attacking when it realizes the money is fake… Or, I might be able to kill him dead instantly, if he causes trouble. Depends on how strong his mind is. Decisions, decisions,” the curious scaled man mumbles as an end. After his little run-on speech, he seems lost in thought.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 7, 2010)

The Whisper Gnome stood quietly on the side, taking note of the events and prioritizing the importance of the tasks at hand. She herself would rather see to the other shadow pearls than go and confront a dangerous, but ultimately mundane creature from this plane of existence. The threat of a multitude of frenzied demons spewing froth trumped whatever hungry critter roamed these murky waters.

Elistina gathered all the information she had about these creatures while she mulled over the possibilities. The Incantatrix was much too distracted by her thoughts of the demonic artifacts and thus could not remember much about this particular Dragonkin.

"Uh well I don't remember much from Seryuis's "A study of Dragons, Dragonkind and Dragonspawn" volume III, I... read it some years ago. But I think we will have no trouble slaying this beast should you want to conserve your resources. In the very worst case we can buy some powerful magical scrolls with that gold, that will be more than ample for the destruction of this Emraag."


[sblock]First roll.. First natural 1! Thank you IC  Knowledge: Arcana, 1d20+22=23[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius tries to remember what he knows aboout this specific kind of dragons.

[sblock=ooc]
Know arcane (1d20+11=24)

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 9, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The drow, now with the cowl of her cloak pushed back off of her head, as she was under the safety of a roof, pushed her long silver tresses back over her shoulders.

She sat down and listened to the lamentations of Lavinia, wondering in the back of her mind where they were to be sent next, as it appeared this was more like a Herculean task that never ended.

Why she continued to work for this woman, she had long forgot, because it wasn't for the pay, as she smirked slightly at the offer of 1000 gp for successfully negotiating / killing a dragon turtle.

Perhaps Derrenil had been placed under a Geas/Quest-like enchantment without her knowing, but she didn't feel as if she could decline or leave.

To be truthful, she did not want to go back to the underdark and all of the back-stabbing and political games that were to be had there, so this place, she surmised, was as good as any -- as long as they weren't on a suicide mission.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

*Darius*

"And our payment isn't negotiable? As it is I'm not that inclined to risk so much for a pocket money and not much change for treasure. Even if we kill that thing, there is the possibility it's hoard (I really hope they have hoards) is inaccessible for us." Darius asks, trying not to sound to greedy.

[sblock=ooc]

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 10, 2010)

"So we wait a day, I call up Focalor and Dantalion, and swim on down to see what's what. Trust me, there shouldn't be an issue," Sharazek says with a smile.

The spellscale looks around to the others. "So when do we leave? I'm all for going right now."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC: more to come later:

[sblock= Knowledge Arcana DC 20]
Dragon turtles are a seafaring turtle, similar to the sea turtle, and it is known to capsaize ships it surfaces under, it has a breath weapon made of superheated steam and are known for nasty tempers, but by Lavinia's description this one seems much nastier than most.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2010)

Fenrick looks up at the others meekly, shyly, *"Is there a chance that we could make friends with the turtle-dragon, err, I mean dragon-turtle, and then use it like a boat?"* His question seems genuine as he follows it up with a little mumble, *"Because that'd be pretty cool."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 11, 2010)

The Incantatrix raised her eyes at that last remark, a slight look of amazement betraying her thoughts. "You do realize we have much safer means of travel than hopping on the back of a scaly beast with a known appetite for mammals? - she turns towards the charismatic blue tinted man. - no offense of course. I for one intend on not letting go of my Phantom Steed, although If you all are willing I can simply use magic to fly us over."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2010)

*Derrenil*

Her brow furrows sharply upon hearing Fenrick mention of using the dragon turtle as a boat.

"This isn't a county fair we are discussing, this is a singular creature who appears powerful enough to hold the lifeblood of this colony in its claws."

Then in a slightly quieter, highly sarcastic tone,"Of course, at the rate that they are paying us, this place can't be too successful..."

"I will divine with my goddess this evening upon this dragon turtle -- if anyone has input, I will accept it now."

OOC: Derrenil will cast _Divination_ tonight, about the dragon turtle, I'm open to suggestions on the question to ask.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

*Darius*

"You know I can fly on my own, but I would appreciate a steed." Darius says to the incantatrix.
"Dragons are magnificent creatures, worthy of worship, but we speak of no true dragon but a dragon-like creature. If you divine something, maybe if it is pure blooded, no dragon or demon in it's ancestry."

[sblock=ooc]

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2010)

A look of offense crosses the young halfling's face, *"I didn't suggest we ride the turtle-dragon because it was prudent or efficient,"* he used his fingers to quote those two words, *"I just thought it'd be so cool to ride like on its head above water as it goes like so super fast,"* his voice raises a few pitches as he continues his outburst, *"But apparently I'm in the minority here. Quick everybody, don't listen to Fenrick, he has terrible ideas."*

He stops and looks at every staring at him disapprovingly. A bit of shame crossed his face and he quietly shrugged his shoulders in admitted defeat. Looking at Derrenil, who was giving him the nastiest look of all, he smiled, *"Maybe if you could find out the best way to get out of its stomach in case it decides to eat one of us."*


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2010)

OOC: here is the rest of my previous post here: 

Lavinia looks around, "I could probably double your pay if you kill Emraag and save my payment, I also will allow you to keep any treasure he might have, which should be considerable, given how much we give to him in tribute each year."

"The _Sea Wyvern_ will depart tomorrow for Gallivant Cove, where Emraag lives, unless you have alternate means of transport, in which case you can leave when you wish." Lavinia says, she then walks away and it is clear that the conversation is done.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 12, 2010)

Elisitna let loose a little smile on the edge of her lips at Fenrick's remark, but found it difficult to retort in a non serious manner, so she simply kept her tongue still.

The reclusive Gnome stared at the floor, itching to grab her spellbook and whack Lavinia over the back of her head. Her face remained serious and she did not move an inch however, but rather addressed the others. "Let us be done with this task, the Shadow Pearls are what I truly want to secure, least we have another Savage Tide on our hands."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]sorry for flaking out there, I will do better 

I'll do the voyage over a few days as there are a few interesting things you see along the way and might want to stop and see, I'll give you a little bit to respond.The voyage itself is 350 miles and will take five days in game time.[/sblock]

The _Sea Wyvern_ is loaded up and heads out to see. Along the way, numerous shipwrecks dot the coast and poke out of the water. on some you might think that you saw a person walking on the broken deck, but then he is gone.

Later second day of travel, a large roc swoops down from above and makes several passes over the ship, looking curiously at the Dragon Figurehead.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2010)

Seafaring was never a favorite of Fenrick's, but he'd become more acclimated over the past few months. Still, any violent rocking sent the halfling's balance and stomach on edge. Currently, however, he found himself nestled in some loose rigging, using it as a makeshift hammock. Lazily he'd toss a knife at one of the masts, sticking it routinely in the same spot, then rocking his hammock over to retrieve it before starting the whole routine again.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The dark elf had no love for the sea -- as it was somewhat foreign to her.  She spent most of her time alone in her cabin, where she was tossing the contents of her stomach overboard on a frequent basis.

"Curses to this hellish rocking!" cries the drow to herself in her cabin.

During the moments when she wasn't turning a shade of green, she was in contact with her dieties representatives, gathering information about the dragon turtle.

[sblock=DM]
Five days travel will allow for five castings of Divination casting of _Commune_.

Question #1:
Is Emraag, the dragon turtle, possessing of another bloodline other than dragon turtle?

Question #2:
What sort of henchmen, if any, does Emraag employ?

Question #3:
Is Emraag's lair underwater?

Question #4:
Will Emraag honor his word in bargains?

Question #5:
Are demons and devils associates of Emraag?

Question #6:
Are there more powerful entities behind Emraag  (i.e. is Emraag merely a pawn in a larger game)?

Question #7:


Question #8:


Question #9:


[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 19, 2010)

Sharazek, being a spellscale and always in search of new experiences (even when they're not really new), quite enjoys the seafaring. But he has no illusions about his swimming ability, or lack thereof, so he makes a pact with Focalor instead of Karsus for the journey, just in case he goes overboard. The little blue-scaled man hangs near the prow of the ship, holding onto the rigging and every so often climbing out onto the figurehead, just for the fun of it. And similarly, he enjoys using his skill with illusions to change the figurehead to a variety of things, from a constantly-morphing dragon's head to a mermaid to a really big fish. And of course, he is giggling madly every time one of the sailors looks at it in confusion.

All of this wouldn't be a real issue if the spellscale didn't get another idea into his head... Late on the second day, well after the spectacle of the roc, he changes the figurehead to a gigantic fish-head again and makes it start singing in a high-pitched, reedy voice. With Sharazek giggling like a madman in the background.

"Fish heads, fish heads, roly-poly fish heads! Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up! Yum!" And it only goes downhill from there...

[sblock=OOC and Apologies]
I'm sorry, I couldn't resist... When I have limitless illusions at my fingertips, I'm going to do something, and this just struck my funny bone. So, without further ado, may I present (by Barnes and Barnes) "Fish Heads".  
(The song itself kicks in at about 2 minutes in.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUVAcvWfU]Fish Heads[/ame]

I'm also assuming the roc isn't attacking and we just sail on past. Sharazek isn't going to start a fight we can just avoid. Despite how he might want a roc feather for his hat. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius suspiciously watches the rock flying around them. He doesn't like big birds (or bats for the record). Not seeing the others reacting aggressively to it, he stays in his slightly hidden place and waits if an attack will come...

[sblock=ooc]

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 20, 2010)

The roc flies by without trouble, and the voyage settles down for a little bit, on the coast, various creatures scuttle in and out of the woods, the shore becomes rockier as time passes and you know that you are nearing Gallivant cove.

[sblock=s@squ@tch]
1: no

2: none, but there are creatures farther into the cave system.

3: He lives underwater, but most interactions with him take place at the entrance to the cove.[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Aug 20, 2010)

Skrymer enjoys the trip and spends most of his time on deck resting. To the crew it looks like he is sleeping and only staying awake long enough to gulp down some mead or meat and then fall asleep again, His friends know better. He's fully aware of the rock and the "dragonmans" disturbing magic display.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

The Whisper Gnome took no fondness to seafaring, but unlike the Drow and the Halfling she was somewhat more resilient to the sea sickness and did not spill the contents of her stomach, possibly because of the close relation between Gnomish and Dwarven blood. Upon reaching the cove, the Incantatrix prepared herself by conjuring her phantom steed - upon the deck appeared a large, quasi-real, horselike creature with a black head and body, gray mane and tail, and smoke-colored, insubstantial hooves that made no sound.

"I shall cover you from a distance. I am not much good for diplomacy." she stated bluntly to her allies as she mounted the creature - a tiny, dry female upon such a large beast seemed almost comic, if it were not for the eerie aura of the Phantom Steed.

Elistina waved and set off to the sky, several hundred feet above water, for good measure and away form the attacks of any sea creatures lurking below.

[sblock=Statblock for Today]This includes the persisted buff spells:
*Initative:* + 7, *HP:* 86/86, *Fort:* +17, *Ref:* +15, *Will:* +19, *AC: *28, Ranged Attack: +13,

[sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)[/sblock]


*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person, Alarm, True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]waiting on S@squ@tch for the other two divinations, waiting two more days RL time then continuing on.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=DM]
I updated her earlier post with more questions.  Also, changed spell from _Divination_ to _Commune_.

[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

[sblock=S@squ@tch]
1: no
2: none
3: yes
4: yes
5: no
6: yes, but not directly
7:
8:
9:

You might want to share that information with the group [/sblock]

As you near the entrance to the cove, you see a shipwreck jutting out from the waves near the entrance, much of it is destroyed by the name _Gallivant_ is clearly visible. As you enter the cove, one of the crew comes out with a strange pipe intstrument, called a sea skirl. "We need to play this to get Emraag out of his hiding place." he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

ooc: Could we stop the crewman before he announces us? Maybe some want to do some scouting or cast a spell before announcing our presence.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

yes you can, I just figured you wouldn't, so I went ahead and posted, go ahead and scout, I will change the previous post to be more helpful in that way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Darius*

"Anyone wants to do something before we call the turtle? I would suggest some protection circle or something, to prevent mind control... or something to help against it's breath.
And we should keep the treasure out of it's sight. If it thinks it can get it without talking to us, who kows how it will react.
Anyone else has some suggestions?"
Darius asks around, keeping his voice low..

[sblock=ooc]

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 24, 2010)

Elistina circled around the mast on her flying steed, looking at the crew below. "I have prepared a mass flight spell in case of combat. Would you prefer i cast it now?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 24, 2010)

Sharazek looks at the destroyed ship jutting out of the water and whistles. "It may be a _very_ good thing I called upon that big crybaby."

The spellscale chuckles a bit at Darius' paranoia. "This thing, by all accounts is a brute. Mind control is likely beyond it. But I do agree with the idea of protection from the breath weapon... Now, what kind of breath weapon did it have?"

And when the gnomish wizardess flies down, Sharazek can't help but chuckle at the odd sight of this timid little person riding on a giant, ghostly horse. Ah, such wondrous and humorous things he has seen since leaving home. "Yes, I think that would be a good idea. We would rather not end up in the water, or on a sinking ship. Though, I have a way out... The rest of you... Not so much." The spellscale pulls out a small green cube, covered with the strange markings he draws each day, calling up the strange spirits he "binds." He tosses it into the air a few times, smiling in his semi-unhinged way.

"And we are going to try making a deal with it first, right? In which case, I believe I should do the talking. Mostly, anyway."

[sblock=OOC]
Sharazek binds Focalor (DC 20, no fail) and Haures (DC 25, no fail) today, with Pact Augmentations going to Saves (twice, total +2) and Initiative (+2 bonus). He also binds Shax into his Vestige Phylactery, which makes her DC 36.
Also, Knowledge Arcana check to remember anything about Dragon Turtle breath weapons.
32 Bind, 7 Arcana. Crap...

So, Shax will show her sign and influence me, if I call her from the Phylactery.

And Sharazek is saying he should do the talking due to his social skills: Bluff +15, Intimidate +16 and Diplomacy +19. Though Aid Another for it couldn't go amiss.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 24, 2010)

[sblock=M&L and WD Dragon turtle knowledge]
Both of you know that a dragon turtle breaths hot steam (fire damage, useable underwater). you also know that given the size of the ship wrecked at the entrance to the cove, that this is not a very normal Dragon Turtle and it is likely Very, Very big and just as dangerous.

'nuff said, you can introduce that information yourselves[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrick, for all the excitement, seemed out of sorts with it all. He stood near the others, not really taking their words in, instead he rubbed at his chin, the little bit of peach fuzz existing on his face tickling his hand. *"I should've shaved,"* he said to himself absentmindedly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

*Darius*



Myth and Legend said:


> Elistina circled around the mast on her flying steed, looking at the crew below. "I have prepared a mass flight spell in case of combat. Would you prefer i cast it now?"




"Thanks, but the others should decide. I don't really need it." Darius says and spreads spectral draconic wings from his back-



Dragonwriter said:


> ... "This thing, by all accounts is a brute. Mind control is likely beyond it. ...






ethandrew said:


> ... the little bit of peach fuzz existing on his face tickling his hand. *"I should've shaved,"* he said to himself absentmindedly.




"Maybe it is a brute, but maybe it is more intelligent than some of us. Anyway, it's hot stem breath can scorch us like fire, so some sort of fire resistance would be very appreciated."
Darius declares.

[sblock=ooc]

Bluff is +12 (for the dragon turtle talk)

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2010)

*Derrenil*

[sblock=Spells]
*Domains:* Drow, Time
*Spells Prepared:*  (Choose spells as 9th lvl cleric)
	0 -(6) Read Magic, Detect Magic x2, Guidance, Create Water, Detect Poison
	1st - (6+1) Comprehend Languages, Bless x2, Lesser Vigor, Deathwatch, Command, Cloak of Dark Power (D);
	2nd - (6+1) Silence, Spiritual Weapon, Lesser Restoration, Bulls Strength, Death Knell, Hold Person, Claraudience/Clairvoyance (D)
	3rd -  (4+1) Water Breathing, Protection from Energy, Wrack (BOVD), Dispel Magic, Haste (D)
	4th -  (3+1) Air Walk, Dimensional Anchor, Divine Power, Freedom of Movement (D)
	5th -  (2+1) Flame Strike, Heartclutch (BOVD), Spiderform(D)

_Water Breathing_ cast upon self each morning she has been on boat, as it has 18 hr duration.
[/sblock]
[sblock=DM]
Last three questions:
7)  
8)
9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 27, 2010)

"Everyone, gather around me." the Whisper Gnome stated bluntly as she moved her slender arm, a gold and crystal ring enveloping her index finger and glowing as she uttered the verbal component to her spell. "Alestra inferna abjura!"

A bright orange aura shone around all her allies, as the Incantartrix nodded with approval. "Now, I have also prepared a Mass Fireshield spell which will make his breath completely ineffective in conjunction the Resist Energy I just bestowed upon us. However, I would rather not use up my trump card to make it last a whole day, and it's duration is otherwise quite short. Everyone stay within fifty five feet from me at all times and I will cast it at the first hint of trouble."

Elistina's voice was calm, she talked as if she were discussing spices and pie baking. A turtle, albeit of the Dragon kind, did not scare the small disciple of the Arcane arts.

She then waved her finger in a different manner, a more intricate pattern, as she stated "Aleyvara Liartha!". Everyone seemed lighter on their feet once the spell settled in, as there is a barely noticeable white glow around their feet. "There, now you all can fly along my side. I suggest we keep a good distance from the water."

[sblock]She casts Resist Energy, Mass: Fire. Everyone gets Energy Resistence (Fire) 30. Duration 120 minutes. She has a total of 12 targets, so apart from the party she will target the captain, first mate, navigator and whomever else is deemed important on the ship. 

Same thing when she casts Fly, Mass.

She then flies above the ship on her mount, but within casting range for Fire Shield, Mass.[/sblock]

[sblock=Statblock for Today]This includes the persisted buff spells:
*Initative:* + 7, *HP:* 86/86, *Fort:* +17, *Ref:* +15, *Will:* +19, *AC: *28, Ranged Attack: +13, *Energy Resistance (Fire):* 30

[sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person, Alarm, True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 27, 2010)

*"Watch out world, for it's Fenrick the Flier!"* the young halfling announced as he flitted about, but not too far, from the boat, his hair from his ponytail escaping and whipping about his face.

In case no one saw, [MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION] posted this thread earlier. Worth taking a peek.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry for the delay 
The crew member plays the pipes, creating a gurgling sound. gradualy, after a few minutes a dark shape speeds under the boat, and the huge dragon turtle crashes to the surface, spaying everyone with a wall of water. WHAT BRINGS YOU HERE!! he bellows, as he looks curiously at the boat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius waits for Sharazek to start the talk. He seems the best suited of them for this.

[sblock=ooc]
Bluff is +12 (for the dragon turtle talk)

I'm a bit tempted to just stay back and waiting for our wizard to take the turtle out in one round. The spell list has some mighty magic (sorry for peeking ). Wouldn't want to fight against her.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 14, 2010)

Sharazek clears his throat, no surprise registering on his face. The spellscale is, inwardly, thrilled to see such a creature and would like to spend hours speaking with it and asking questions. But he knows the group is on a rather tight timeframe… He steps to a spot closer to the mighty dragon turtle and calls out loudly, “Mighty Emraag, we come from Farshore. We are here on behalf of that city to reach an agreement with you, beneficial to them and your glorious self, concerning ships passing near here. Will your magnificence parley with us?”

The spellscale tries to couch his terms sincerely and with plenty of flattery, knowing draconic creatures like he does. But he isn't beyond wondering how strong of mind the beast is, if it would succumb to Haures' nightmare-raising powers.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 16, 2010)

"I will talk, what is is you wish to get from me?" The dragon turtle says, sounding slightl annoyed.

[sblock=OOC]make a diplomacy check[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 16, 2010)

Sharazek smiles slightly, hoping to put his natural word-skills to use. _If only I had called up Naberius today,_ he thinks with a little annoyance at himself. He bows to the dragon turtle, before straightening up again and continuing at his previous volume, "I am pleased to hear that, Lord of the Cove. We wish to secure safe passage for all vessels flying the same colors as this one. We also have need of reaching the south side of this cove, and wish to secure your Eminence's permission before doing so."

Diplomacy: 28.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 17, 2010)

The Whisper Gnome stood on her supernatural mount, still as a shadow and with a neutral expression on her face. She had dressed in a split riding-dress the colour of summer storm clouds, and had little in the way of jewelry apart from her magical circlet and rings. She did touch the little ball of metal that was the piercing on her left nostril, as she watched the exchange silently. This was a minor bump on the road to preventing a demonic apocalypse from engulfing the land and as such it was trivial and not worth serious consideration.

As far as the Gnome was concerned, the people of these lands had sailed these waters for decades now and had coped with Emragg's presence. She would much rather spare them the presence of a few frenzied demons in stead, as that was (by her experience) much harder for one to cope with.

_"He should also ask for the beast to attack our enemies."_ Elistina mused, and thought that she should put up a means of magical telecommunication later on, as this group could obviously benefit from a shared intellect. Although the Incantatrix saw little benefit of letting a bear-man's thoughts in her head, and simply felt a surge of fear when she imagined the white haired Drow entering the sanctity of her mind.

[sblock=Statblock for Today]This includes the persisted buff spells:
*Initative:* + 7, *HP:* 86/86, *Fort:* +17, *Ref:* +15, *Will:* +19, *AC: *28, Ranged Attack: +13, *Energy Resistance (Fire):* 30

[sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 22, 2010)

"I will consider, what will you give me in return for this passage?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
How much were we given? I can't seem to find an exact number in the earlier posts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> How much were we given? I can't seem to find an exact number in the earlier posts.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
Just present him all of it. That will teach Lavinia to give us a provision if we can haggle a price down, next time. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 22, 2010)

The Conjurer could not help herself but get involved. With a calm voice she stated: "We were presented with authority over a sum of gold and precious gems. How much coin will sway your mind?"

Having banished powerful demons and slain rogue Wizards, Elistina could not bring herself down to grovel before this beast that reeked of wilting seaweed and rotting fish.

[sblock=Statblock for Today]This includes the persisted buff spells:
*Initative:* + 7, *HP:* 86/86, *Fort:* +17, *Ref:* +15, *Will:* +19, *AC: *28, Ranged Attack: +13, *Energy Resistance (Fire):* 30

[sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 22, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The drow stands leans against the central mast, keeping an eye on the dragon from behind the cowls of her cloak.

She watches the others conversing with the giant creature, preferring them to do the talking than herself, as she is better suited to other tasks, and even dragon turtles might harbor a resentment for the dark elves....


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius flexes his spectral draconic wings and tries to discern if any spells are cast upon the enormous Dragon Turtle.

[sblock=ooc]
Darius activates Draconic Flight and then uses Magical Insight

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]you were given abut 10,000 gp in various items with about half of it in gold. The items are the things Lavinia is most concerned about[/sblock]

ROLL CALL  I'll dig up the OOC in a sec


"How much will you pay me? the Pirates would pay me 100 gold every month to let one ship pass through, I would like more than that." he says


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharazek takes a mock-moment to consider, then calls out again, "I have the capacity to offer you two-hundred fifty gold pieces per month. With a two-month advance. Is this acceptable, Mighty Emraag?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2010)

Derrenil's brows raised unseen beneath the cowls of her cloak as the dragon turtle mentioned the paltry sum of 100 gp per month.

_"This has to be a joke_," she thought to herself,"_I cannot see why Lavinia would send us carrying almost ten thousand gold to only pay out a fraction of it...."_

She eyed the dragon more closely, as if trying to see inside of its head.

_"Would it be too much to ask of these people to pick up a meager understanding of the sign language of my people???"_ she thinks, frustrated.

_OOC: too bad we don't have any way of putting a homing beacon on the turtle._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius is a bit shocked by the turtles modesty. Definetly not a real dragon being...

[sblock=ooc]
Darius activates Draconic Flight and then uses Magical Insight

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

Elistina remained silent on her spectral mount, letting the Spellscae talk. Was this turtle mocking them? A farmer could make one hundred gold by selling pickles. Or was it genuinely of low intelligence? Those of the Dragonkind would usually be smart and wise. Perhaps this was not the case here.

The Gnome touched the spellbook on her belt. It was a mock spellbook, trapped with numerous Sepia Snake Sigils. The real one resided in her Harversack. It still felt reassuring, to touch the leather bound tome with the tip of her finger. 

The Conjurer shifted her gaze towards the Halfing, flying besides her and grinning like a village boy at the fair. _"Has he not encountered magic before?"_ she asked herself. Her gaze swept past the Drow priestess - that was a creature worth watching most carefully.

[sblock=Statblock for today][sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sooo, how much are you going to give Emraag, I guess I did play him a bit too modestly.

looks like we lost ethandrew over the lul, and picked up Theroc, also, it is not too late to kill Emraag, if you REALLY want to, I suspect the party would be able to take him down, you may need a day's rest afterward though[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Well, as my post says, Sharazek is trying to convince him to go 250/month, two months paid right now (500 GP).

He's going to try to keep the payment low, both now and for the future. I figure those high social skills will help. Diplomacy +19, Bluff +15, Intimidate +16. Of course, I'll be trying more Diplomacy than the others...
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2010)

*Derrenil*

_"Why does the gnome keep giving me the evil eye?"_ thinks the drow to herself, behind the cowls of her cloak,"_She has shown no inclination towards telepathy, but I might have to prepare such mind shielding magicks in the future if this continues_...."

The turtle has now annoyed her, as someone of her stature should not be sent out on an errand such as this -- to offer a 'mighty' dragon turtle the sum of 250 gold per month not to attack a ship.

Derrenil is of the right mind to start her own pirate crew and hold this island for ransom for a larger sum than that.....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock]Ethandrew is a player in my first game, he has gone MIA before, i'm sure he will be back.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
To echo M&L, ethandrew has disappeared in the past, but shows up sooner or later.  
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 1, 2010)

Emraag looks at the PCs for a moment, " I will accept the tribute, you may now pass through, the pirates would go to a cave in the back." He says, motioning to a small opening far back in the cove.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2010)

The Whisper Gnome rubbed her chin as she directed her mount down to the boat and signalled the others to float down with her. She wasn't much for leading, but it was apparent that the longer they lingered, the better the chance of this turtle to find some form of wit in it's head and ask for a sum of gold that would actually matter. "Thank you Emraag, your assistance will be appreciated greatly. Now we must be off and pursue our enemies."

She then signaled the captain to head towards the den of their enemies, brimming with arcane energy as she recited the verbal components to her spells in her mind.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

*Darius*

Astound that the turtle's modesty was no trick, Darius follows the tiny wizard.

[sblock=ooc]

I'm frankly not sure what he should do else.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

As you advance into the cove, you approach a wooden structure. Seemingly held together by brine and urchins, this rickety pier of rotted wood and gigantic bones looks as much a scavenger-picked corpse as a derelict berth. Twin rows of skulls impaled upon spears line the pier, their eye sockets flickering with otherworldly green flames and venting sickly vapors. This unnatural light illuminates an eerie path into the darkness of a yawning entrance of a yawning cave entrance fifteen feet above the surf below. two fins protrude out of the water below the pier and circle around.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone that cannot fly needs to make a DC 15 balance check to avoid falling into the water, everyone near the skulls needs to make a fortitude save as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius uses his spectral wings to avoid both pier and fumes. He quickly uses his magical senses to check the fume for magic.

[sblock=ooc]

using Magic Insight to Emulate Detect magic.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]There is no magic detectable, except what the party is giving off.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sharazek looks at the pier with distaste. "Honestly, these cultists can never go with a _new_ decorative style? Always fire and skulls, skulls and fire. Is there no creativity left in the mind of today's demon-worshipers?" the blue-scaled man asks, giggling.

[sblock=OOC]
Is Elistina's Mass Fly spell still active? (She cast it before we started talking with Emraag.)

If it is, I'll fly over the pier. If it isn't, I'll have to walk it. And please roll for me, GM. Fort is +12, Balance +3 (if needed).

By the way, is there any way to target the finned creatures?
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]yep, mass fly is still active, so you can go over the flames of you want. and you can target the shadows of the creatures if you want with a 20% concealment.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

"Demon worshipers are not known for their originality. They are known for sacrificing prisoners however. So be on your guard."

The Wizard sated bluntly as she stared at the cave. Her eyes reflected the light around her like pools of mercury, as she approached the entrance alongside the others.

[sblock]Just pointing out she has both Low-Light Vision and Darkvision. How many people are still playing?[/sblock]

[sblock=Statblock for today][sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

*Darius*

Darius moves with the others... something will happen soon.

[sblock=ooc]

Still here.

Darius has Darkvision and See Invisible

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 18, 2010)

Sharazek rolls his eyes. "Really, wizardess, you must develop a sense of humor one of these days. But hold on a minute while I take care of those things in the water," he says with a smirk. He takes a deep breath and slowly, dramatically, lifts his hand up to the sky. His eyes open sharply with a flash as he slices his hand down, a bolt of lightning stabbing through the air at one of the finned creatures in the water.

[sblock=OOC]
Since I bound Focalor today, I figure I'll use his Lightning Strike ability to get rid of these things. At-will, no recharge. 

5d6 electricity damage, Reflex DC 22 half damage. My damage roll is attached to the post.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2010)

Derrenil has flown many times before, but dislikes it for how lacking in stealth it is.

She tries to do her best to keep a low profile in the air, hiding slightly being the hulking form of the werebear (wolf?) and dragonscale.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2010)

Elistina blushed and made an effort to keep her hands in a steady grip on the Phantom Steed's wild mane. "So this is your... magic." she retorted, while observing the barrage of lightning bolts coming from the Binder. This was too close to demonology for an Incantatrix, but a torrent of magic with no limit apparent was fascinating on it's own. So long as it did not require one's soul or flesh as payment of course.

"These... spirits. How do you access their power? I could find little information in the Order's library on the place where they reside." The Incantatrix asked with academic curiosity. She omitted the part where she had made sure this magical energy did not come from the lower planes. Her sisterhood had enough enemies as it were.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 19, 2010)

Sharazek chuckles as he calls down another bolt. "I wouldn't call it magic, per se, not like the spells you or Derrenil cast. More in the sense of dragons or fey being magic." He stretches a little before bringing down another blast, trying to peer into the water with the swift illumination his bolts bring. "As for 'accessing their power', as you put it, it is more of an exchange. Through a ritualistic formula, which anyone can learn, I call up the vestige. And each one is different, with their own stories to tell and a different way you must bargain with each. I'm strong enough to cast aside most of their demands. But the bargain always boils down to the same thing: they get to see and feel again for a day of life, and I get to use special powers they can grant. If I make a good pact with them, keep them from snaring me in a little web, they only experience and do not influence. Again, I'm good enough at this to rarely fall under any vestige's influence.

"And as for your Order's information, I'm not surprised you couldn't learn much. Even the most studious of binders don't learn much. The place the vestiges reside is as much a mystery as how they became vestiges. The only thing I can say for certain about it is this: they are beyond the reach of the gods, but within the reach of mortals. What does it mean? I haven't the foggiest. But I'll make use of it as long as I can," the spellscale ends with a slightly sinister smile as he brings forth another arrow of lightning.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm not going to bother rolling a whole bunch of 5d6 sets, just however many it takes to kill the critters off. And if I can get a clearer look at them, I'll use Haures' Phantasmal Killer ability: DC 22 Will disbelief, then DC 22 Fort save or die (3d6 damage on success).
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2010)

*Darius*

 "Dragons are a good example. But we have all our little perks..." Darius says, breathing at the water. It instantly chills down and and small shards of ice swimming in it.

 [sblock=ooc]

Still here.

Darius has Darkvision and See Invisible

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

The Whisper Gnome stood on her mount, the magically conjured beast is  eerily silent compared to the noise of clashing lightning and rapidly  freezing water. She listened to Sharazek's explanation with utmost curiosity and even took some notes down on a piece of paper.

When it came to her own resources, she believed firmly that they were to be saved unless the situation demanded it. And the situation certainly did not demand her blasting away at the water - if these sharks had at least some form of intelligence they would have retreated from the surface barrage long ago.

"Quite interesting. We should continue this conversation later." Elistina gathered her composure and turned towards the Drow Priestess. "Derrenil have you prepared Divination spells for today? It would be quite beneficial to know what lies beyond this cave's entrance." Calm and collected - just as a Conjurer had to be.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2010)

"No, I do not."

"Simple divination itself would not prove to be of value in this situation."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 20, 2010)

sorry for the big gap in posting, the first three of Sharazek's bolts would have killed the two creatures in the water, they sank to the bottom and you cannot tell what they are at this point.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 21, 2010)

The Gnome nodded and urged her mount forward and upward, towards the very top of the cave entrance. She peeked inside, letting her eyes adjust to the darkness beyond the rocky edge.

[sblock=Statblock for today][sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 21, 2010)

*Derrenil*

The drow flies along nearby the gnome and her mount -- being sure to leave some distance between them so that they wouldn't both be caught in some area of effect -- a lesson she learned the hard way a long time ago.

She looked deep into the welcome darkness of the cavern, looking for anything of note.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 21, 2010)

Sharazek giggles as he flies up to join the gnome and the drow. "Divinations to know what is ahead? Where would be the fun in that? We're adventurers! Heading into dangers unknown is what we do!" he states with a grin.

The blue-scaled man peers into the dark, but without any real way to see in it, he just sees shadows. "Hm. Perhaps Amon would have been a good idea... Though I don't like him. Or maybe Tenebrous... Someone to let me see in these miserable shadows." He sighs and frowns a little. "Dragon blood has its uses, but my ancestors didn't think to pass on their dark-sight. Greedy creatures," he says with a chuckle again, his good humor ever-present.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 21, 2010)

The Gnome touched the tight bun on the back of her head, making sure the  hair has been neatly compressed buy her piece of leather rope. _"Maybe I should do the curled braid double buns tomorrow?"_  she thought to herself distantly as she watched the magnificent  Spellscale. Perhaps she showed more then pure academic interest in the  source of his power.

Elisitina sighed and retorted, but not without a faint smile on her lips. "Heading  into dangers unknown is what dead adventurers do In my experience. The  powers of the Lower Planes and those who meddle with them are not to be  trifled with. I personally prefer Divining the target, Teleporting in,  doing what needs to be done, and then Teleporting out. Efficiency is  what has kept me alive until now. Even if it is... boring as you would  put it."

With the barrage of lightning a moment ago the Conjurer saw little point  in asking Sharazek to keep his tone down. Whatever element of surprise  they had, it was now lost. So she kept on her guard and made the best of  the situation - such a positive person to talk to was quite refreshing.

[sblock=Statblock for today]This includes the persisted buff spells:
*Initative:* + 7, *HP:* 86/86, *Fort:* +17, *Ref:* +15, *Will:* +19, *AC: *28, Ranged Attack: +13, *Energy Resistance (Fire):* 30

[sblock=Special]*Low-Light Vision* (Ex)
*Darkvision* 60 ft. (Ex)
*Silence* (SLA) 1/day, centered on self, CL1, DC: 12
*Abrupt Jaunt* (SLA) 3+7/day
*Cooperative Metamagic* (Su)  3+7/day
*Metamagic Effect* (Su)   3+7/day (3 remain, magic tattoo lasts 48 hours so 4 for tomorrow)
*Metamagic Spell Trigger* (Su)
*Sieze Concentration* (Su)
*Instant Metamagic* (Su)
*Ray Deflection* (24 hr. recast every day)

Energy Resistance (Fire) - 120 minutes
Fliy - 120 minutes
[/sblock]

Yellow for persisted spells.

*0 level:*  Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Nerveskitter x 2 (Sc), True Strike, Grease x2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Web, Cat's Grace, Rope Trick, Baleful Transposition (Sc), Create Magic Tattoo (Sc), Slide, Greater (Sc),                      
*3 level:* Phantom Steed x 2 1, Stinking Cloud, Haste, Mage Armor, Greater (Sc), Unluck, Spiderskin (Underdark),
*4 level:* Ray Deflection (Sc), Resist Energy, Mass (Sc), [Quickened] True Strike, Burning Blood (CAr), Celerity  (PHBII)
*5 level:* [Empowered] Shivering Touch, Teleport, Fire Shield, Mass (Sc), Fly, Mass (Sc), [Split Ray, Empowered] Ray of Enfeeblement
*6 level: *[Split Ray, Repeat Spell] Ray of Clumsiness, Resistance, Superior (Sc), Freezing Fog, [Split Ray, Empowered] Enervation (+2 cl)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 3, 2010)

Inside the cave you can see two vaguely humanoid shapes shuffling toward the entrance to the cave.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Any chance that Derrenil sees anything more descriptive about these humanoids?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Any chance that Derrenil sees anything more descriptive about these humanoids?











*OOC:*


Same question for Darius. Why are we only see vague shapes?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock]Elistina has Darkvision and Low Light Vision how far away are those things?[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> [sblock]Elistina has Darkvision and Low Light Vision how far away are those things?[/sblock]












*OOC:*


And Derrenil has those and rolled much better for her spot and listen checks.  

We gotta hopefully see something more descriptive.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 9, 2010)

[sblock]Hmm this new OOC tag is poking my eyes out  Anyway for all her Wizardly might El is quite blind and deaf  I guess being a Drow has it's advantages. I do wish Gandalf posted a bit more often though. Heck, if he's bored just trhow a demon our way or somethng.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 15, 2010)

You see that they are trogolodytes walking up, they do not seem threatening at the moment, they have various bumps and scabs all over their skin and they appear to be inebriated.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2010)

Elistina kept silent watch over the monsters. They seemed eerily damaged and perhaps demonic taint could be the source of their ailment. 
[sblock=Draconic]"Halt where you are!"[/sblock]
she commanded with a cold voice in the hissing Draconic tongue.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2010)

"They're trogs, my dear gnome," Sharazek says lightly. "Do you really expect them to obey any sort of command? Other than the inborn one to roll about in filth, of course. I'm rather surprised we didn't smell them first. And don't forget this little rule about dealing with savages: give them a reason to listen. Like this!" he exclaims with a giggle. 

Another bolt of lightning crashes down in front of the trogs as the spellscale calls out gruffly in Draconic, *"Don't move. You answer our questions now."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2010)

*Darius*

 Darius wonders what could have caused the bumps and scabs. He will keep some distance to them.

[sblock=ooc]

Still here.

Active Invocations:
- See the Unseen
- Endure Exposure
- Draconic Flight
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 16, 2010)

the trogolodytes stop and reel back after the bolt of lightning, one scurries back into the cave, hobbling as fast as it can as the other runs to a cave wall, shrieking, as it cowers from the blast of lightning.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Nov 16, 2010)

Elistina regarded the creatures with a calm face and poorly hidden academic curiosity. She then turned towards the charismatic Sharazek and whispered, attempting not to show how impressed she was with his force of character. The Whisper Gnome herself had never been the person in the center of the laughing crowd, nor on the podium before the gathered folk. She was the one on the side, in the shadow, waiting to do her job with as little show as possible.

Of course sometimes one could not avoid certain flashiness, magic had that special quality to it. But then again the Binder was a bit too happy to throw lightning around as if it were winter sweets. Endless magic had it's allure - the Spellscale reminded her of a certain Fey Warlock she had known in the past.

"You got their attention, but try not to fry them we need information. Ask it why it looks like it's been chewed and spit right out." the Conjurer leaned on the side as she whispered, her ghostly mount not flinching below her.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 17, 2010)

Sharazek nods to the gnome, smiling calmly. "I have no intention of making them dance an electrified jig. Unless they attack. Intimidation purposes, much like using a fireball to quiet a room and get attention focused on yourself. A big bang or flash tends to get people to notice when you're speaking," he finishes, chuckling again. The blue-scaled man drifts down with the flight magic, going towards the trog.

His nose rankles as he gets nearer, also trying to keep out of the foul creature's reach. _How could such beastly things share any lineage with dragonkind?_ He takes a breath (and regrets it immediately), steeling himself for dealing with this malformed thing. The spellscale begins asking it some questions in Draconic in a calm, but firm, tone. 

Draconic: "What caused the scabs on your scales? You hurt? Where'd other one go?"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Dec 1, 2010)

posting reply to this tomorrow, as more is going on.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 10, 2010)

Derrenil floats silently near a wall close to the mouth of the cavern, taking advantage of the darkness and her ability to blend in with the shadows.

She observes the others, more than willing to allow them to deal with the lowly trogs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 6, 2011)

OOC: Is this game on hiatus?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 6, 2011)

yes, pretty much, I'll get to this as soon as my schools tech problems are more or less resolved, which could be tomorrow or a week, so I'm not sure.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 10, 2011)

OOC: Which school?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 10, 2011)

I would tell you but it would give you a near exact location on me and I would rather not have that happen.

My tech guy isn't that bad, he's just not as good at reasoning through problems and I am faster at this particular stuff so he has me do it.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry I will have to drop this game. Way too much time went by with little happening, and I'm getting busyer IRL... Happy gaming


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jan 19, 2011)

ok, this game is feeling kind of really slow right now and is on hiatus, if the rest of you want to bring it back we could say el fainted for a bit because of the trog stench and then was carted along or we could just keep it on  hiatus for now.

in any case, RL first.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sometimes games just fail to get the required 'drive'. And it is harder for games that start in the middle of an adventure path. We may keep going or not, I'm fine either way.


----------

